# Coopers Pale Ale.



## under (16/3/09)

Would just like to see if one of you guys could convert this sucker - http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=483

To a extract / specality grain recipe. Im some what useless in this aspect!!


----------



## Stinky Nightgown (16/3/09)

Try
1 x Coopers Pale Ale tin
1 x 1kg sugar

 
:icon_vomit: 

sorry mate........just had to......


----------



## buttersd70 (16/3/09)

1x1.5kg lme and
1kg dme
or
2.2kg dme

120g dry wheat malt extract
650g sugar 
30g dark crystal, steeped.

Not saying I agree with the use of sugar (particularly in a beer where the brewery itself has confirmed there is no sugar), but theres your conversion as asked....

(I would seriously swap the cane sugar for dextrose, imo.)

Oh, and recultured coopers yeast from a stubbie of pale is definately required for anything even remotely like coopers.

edit....just so you know, conversions aren't too hard, particularly in a recipe that has very simple grin bill. Grain weight x efficiency = liquid extract weight (roughly). It gets hard when there are several differant grains in there.....working out what to replace each grain with.


----------



## seemax (16/3/09)

not a conversion, but an easy recipe

1 pale ale can
1 kg LME
250g dextrose
10g PoR @ 10mins, 10g PoR @ 0mins
coopers yeast (not kit, but cultured from the bottle)
ferment @ 18C

not an exact clone but any stretch but a nice, clean, dry pale ale


----------



## under (16/3/09)

buttersd70 said:


> 1x1.5kg lme and
> 1kg dme
> or
> 2.2kg dme
> ...



Butters. Maybe some crystal or carapils? 

What abouts hops? Same sched as the ag recipe?


----------



## Gavo (16/3/09)

buttersd70 said:


> 30g dark crystal, steeped.



Is that 300g dark crystal? 
Definitely go with the Dex over cane sugar. It still give the lighter body but with no effect on the flavour.

Carapils will aid head retention. But... with the wheat malt and crystal it wouldn't be required.

Gavo.


----------



## buttersd70 (16/3/09)

under said:


> Butters. Maybe some crystal or carapils?
> 
> What abouts hops? Same sched as the ag recipe?



Well, there is some crystal in there (not that I think 30g of crystal will do much, but hey, it's not my recipe.)
You could add some carpils, but go light on it. You want to add head retention without extra body....it's meant to be a thin beer. (not my cup of tea, but thats how it supposedly is...). Maybe 100g? As Gavo mentioned, the wheat malt would help with retention as well.

Hopping...you want to use POR for 60, same as the recipe...but the actual amount will depend on your particular alpha for the por, and your boil gravity, which will depend on your boil size and how much malt you add. Probably best to have 100g ldme per Litre for the boil, to get a 1040, and go from there. Then it's just a matter of working out the weight to give you 28IBU for 23L, depending on your actual alpha.

Post up your AA and happy to work it out for you based on 1040 boil grav.


----------



## ozshots (17/3/09)

I'm not trying to copy original Pale Ale but I'm very happy with Coopers PA tin...

Here is what I'm usually doing:
1 kg tin
1kg BE 2
250gr LDM
kit yeast
* 19 liters

This is " everyone loves Raymond" type, people seems to prefer that to anything "unusual" eg wheat or even lagers etc etc. 

Just wondering, which hops would you add?


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/3/09)

Under,

Here's a more realistic conversion that will get you pretty close to my AG recipe.

Recipe: Coopers Clone Pale Ale 
Brewer: Andrew Clark
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Australian Pale Ale
TYPE: Extract
Taste: (48.0) Light malt, dry and crisp with a good bitterness at the finish

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 11.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: - %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 70.76 % 
0.15 kg Wheat Liquid Extract (15.8 EBC) Extract 5.31 % 
0.03 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (230.0 EBC) Grain 0.93 % 
28.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.00 %] (60 min) Hops 29.0 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
0.65 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 23.00 % 
1.5 lt Coopers pale Ale Cultured [Starter 1000 mlYeast-Ale 


Steep grains as desired (30-60 minutes)

The sugar is essential for an extract copy of this beer, you just won't get the gravity down low enough without it. Feel free to sub the sugar for Dextrose, it works just as well.
Adjust the POR amounts dependent on the AA% of the ones you have.
Final gravity should be below 1.008, aerate very well and use a large yeast starter, ferment at 18
Don't skip the Dark crystal, it might not seem like much but it does make a difference.
I wouldn't add carapils, it will give you too much body and keep your FG higher than you want, the wheat malt will add all the head retension you could need.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## under (17/3/09)

The tin of goo is pre bittered. So you wouldnt need any more IBU's, unless you boil the goo. But im pretty sure they use Pride of Ringwood.

Butters. Im thinking.

1.5kg lme
1kg dme
120g dry wheat malt extract
650g Dex
30g dark crystal
100g carapils
POR 8.3aa
Coopers Reculture Starter.


----------



## Gavo (17/3/09)

gavo said:


> Is that 300g dark crystal?



Well I will correct myself here as I have just had another look at the recipe in the OP. 30g of crystal it is. 300g would be too much for this.

If the 1.5kg LME tin is pre-bittered then what is the IBU. Maybe post the name on the tin that is intended for use. You would need this info to help with working out the overall IBU's.
Boiling the tin will not drive off the bitterness, only any hop flavor.

Gavo.


----------



## buttersd70 (17/3/09)

Given that the originator of the recipe has posted a version, I defer to him.....I'll not piss in another brewers pocket when it comes to _their _own recipe. Unless there is obvious massive wrong-ness, which in this case theres not.......That would be bang out of order.


----------



## Alby (17/3/09)

quick question...can you reculture a CPA yeast from stubbies using sucrose rather than malt?..I have the stubbies but no further ingredients to hand and intersted in giving it a go tonight!


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/3/09)

Alby said:


> quick question...can you reculture a CPA yeast from stubbies using sucrose rather than malt?..I have the stubbies but no further ingredients to hand and intersted in giving it a go tonight!




Nope, you need to culture a starter with malt, not sugar.


----------

